# Brake caliper guide pins: Why is there a rubber portion on one of them?



## Understeer Sandwich (May 20, 2009)

Why do most brake calipers have one guide pin that has a rubber covered section and the other pin does not?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake caliper guide pins: Why is there a rubber portion on one of them? (Understeer Sandwich)*

I"ve never seen that B4...(and I've done brake jobs on VW's from MKI to MKV)







All the pins I"ve cleaned and lubed over the years have been straight steel! Rubber bushing gotta be some kinda squeal vibration damper design... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brake caliper guide pins: Why is there a rubber portion on one of them? (Understeer Sandwich)*

That you see is a pin bushing, very common, aids in the caliper to slide straight and reduce catter for noise....it is not needed for both, it is important that you remember which was trailing and which was leading......They go on a specific side, and they ALL are not on the same side depending on the caliper.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 5:51 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## longdragon (Apr 18, 2012)

*The rubber on the caliper bolt works for noise absorbtion*

Just drop by and share something about the caliper bolt with you, if you need quality caliper bolts, you may be interested in this China stuff http://www.gsct-long.com/product.asp?mod=list&sid=7


----------

